# Grubs



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

Found this on the lawn walking to the mailbox today. Is this normal to see this during this time of the year? Anything that can be done at the moment? Planning to apply Anderson's Duocide in April.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It's not a grub. From the limited view aspect of the insect it appears to be some type of millipede. If it's just the one or minimal number you're seeing I wouldn't worry about it. There's plenty beneficial insects than harmful ones. Put your grub preventative down as scheduled for your geographic area.


----------



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

Would you say these are any harm in the lawn at the moment? There's maybe a handful of them in the front yard. Any action needed? Thanks


----------



## JustinWheat (Feb 4, 2018)

So I guess they're not an issue since the post has not received any feedback?


----------

